# Nano tanks - Dymax IQ, Aqueon Evolve, Eheim Aquastyle, Fluval Chi/Spec etc.



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just pondering on a nice little office set up and was doing a little research. Not much is said on this forum about plug and play nano kits (besides the Fluvals) so I thought this would be a good place to start a conversation and comparison.
Has anyone had any experience with some what's out there?

*Dymax IQ*

IQ3 MINI ACRYLIC AQUARIUM

Dymax iQ3 nano aquarium review | Features | Practical Fishkeeping

*Aqueon Evolve*

Aqueon Â» Evolve? LED Aquarium Kit | Products

Aqueon Evolve desktop aquarium is the cheapest tank we'd actually buy

*Eheim Aquastyle*

Reviews

New Eheim Aquastyle gets in-depth video review

Here's a website dedicated to nano tanks and their reviews of all the popular ones:

Nano Tank Reviews | Planted Nano Tanks

Also, I want to put a shout out to AQ.LED for providing a starphire tank with overflow for those who want to build a really nice custom set up from scratch:

Starphire Filter Tank


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are cool tanks. There's also the little specs. and the baby biorbs. But for planted little cubes those are all nice. Really like the eheim.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Great thread idea!
I myself love love love the look of the fluval chi tanks but seeing as I have the Edge and I know how hard it can be to maneuver in these "special formats" I don't think I would get one.

Also - I know the spec is discussed elsewhere, but it's worth it to note that the newer model is 2.6 gal (up from 2 gal).

I have 2 on order!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

UnderseaGal said:


> Great thread idea!
> I myself love love love the look of the fluval chi tanks but seeing as I have the Edge and I know how hard it can be to maneuver in these "special formats" I don't think I would get one.
> 
> Also - I know the spec is discussed elsewhere, but it's worth it to note that the newer model is 2.6 gal (up from 2 gal).
> ...


Nice to see that Fluval likely listened to their customers and improved the dimensions of their spec. I know it's a new product though it'll be nice to see that from Aqueon's Betta Falls eventually  I'd also like to see more curved glass nano tanks.

Anyone been able to grow a decent carpet in one of the above nanos? I'll always be adding CO2 into my tanks so decent light is a must!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Reckon said:


> Nice to see that Fluval likely listened to their customers and improved the dimensions of their spec. I know it's a new product though it'll be nice to see that from Aqueon's Betta Falls eventually  I'd also like to see more curved glass nano tanks.


Yes, the betta falls is a neat concept, but those tanks are just too small (though I realize many would disapprove of my planning to put a betta in 2.6 gal even). And I saw the one at AW on the weekend and it looks like it would not be fun trying to clean the algae off those tiny, curved walls (there was a bit of algae there already).

I currently have a curved 6 gal eclipse and I'm getting rid of it.... Just sayin'.  (well technically I think it would be considered a bow front? Not sure. It's ever so slightly curved).
It comes with pea puffers! haha


----------

